# My NEXT Phone



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I've worked my Strat to it's very limits. The phone's been a big effort from the start but I won't complain. I'm satisfied with the use I've gotten from it.

Here's my question. I think it's due time I get something with more bang. Something that is great for rooting, processor-strong and easy to work with.

What phones, if any, are a good (no, GREAT) purchase THAT ARE ROUGHLY THE SAME SIZE as the Strat?


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm thinking about this: http://reviews.cnet.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-mini/


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

The HTC Incredible 4G LTE is a nice 4" phone, it's small and feature rich and still has some "hard" buttons. Also, the Droid Razr M is a really nice phone and although it's younger brother gave it a bad wrap, a few people I have heard of having the Stratosphere 2 really like it.

After having lots of phones, I am prone to select an HTC phone though, but that is my personal opinion.

Also, there is no word on when (or if) the S4 Mini will be coming to Verizon. If you are close to your contract renewal date, I would just wait and see what is available when that time comes... phones sometimes just appear on VZW that are not expected.

But to be honest, looking at your requirements you will have to give somewhere... the "little" phones are much less supported in the developer community, and the manufacturers are locking things down more and more. The best fit to your requirements (processor, ease of rooting, easy to work with) is probably going to be the Samsung Galaxy S3, which is pretty cheap now, Sam's Club has them for $39 with contract renewal, although used are still pushing just over $300. Although it is quite a bit bigger by screen size, it isn't really much larger overall, and it is much thinner and the battery life is quite good. To get a phone that is easily rootable and is easy to do "stuff" with, meaning ROMs in my opinion, you need to go with a flagship phone that has been sold to no end, common sense will tell you the more of them are out there, the more developers and users are working on them, it's purely a numbers game.

Of course, if it doesn't have to be a newer phone and you are going to buy outright, your options are much more open... many of the year or two old high-end phones have had the radio layer cracked and have tons of roms and support, Rezound, Bionic, various Droid models, etc. can all be had in the $150 price range and have lots of ROM support.


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed response!

The truth is, I had an S3 before the Strat. Immediately, my problem was size.

I use my phone on all of my motorcycles and, currently, there are no waterproof handlebar mounts that provide the required space for both an S3 and it's power cord.

Those dimensions really are a deal breaker. I gave it up for this thing LOL.


----------

